# Custom lami 150



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a custom lami 150 for sale. I have this rod as my 10oz and a head rod, and its built that way. Hardaloy guides, and a paracord wrap, with a gold fuji reel seat @27 I think and a tiger wrap. Can send pics on request. This rod is located in Buxton. $250


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Pics added. This was also my go to rod in "less than ideal" conditions. The parachord grips in the rain, the big guides let me get some grass through and onto the reel if need be when fishing tropical storms, nor'easters. Its as stiff as a 1509, makes a great cobia stick, and with a 30 on it ya just may get back your drum rig from them pesky sharks. Great for pin riggin or in a sand spike. Pretty tiger wrap.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Please close


----------

